# A Few Camping Pictures, September '19



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2019)

Didn't take too many photos, but here are a few.

Clouds



My dog on rock by river



My cat exploring the area (little grey spot near top of hill)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2019)

Deer at camp



View from my walking road


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2019)

Beautiful!  Where were these taken?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2019)

Loki!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks Annie, they were in the Gunnison National Forest in Co.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Loki!


Thanks for the smile AC!   He's really hard to see there, don't have any other ones of him from this trip, but here he is crashed in the camper on a previous camping trip.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

awww you know me , I love a photo or 20..and animals and landscapes get me every time..thanks SB>..


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 23, 2019)

Beautiful pictures; I would love to visit Colorado sometime in the future. I would steal your cat if I could! Just beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks Iris, he's my baby.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice photos you took.  Did your dog climb up on the big rock?  My dog couldn't do that, she has short legs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks Ruthanne, yes he went up there on his own and climbed on some other ones while we were there.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Beautiful Pictures, Thank you for sharing them with us @SeaBreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2019)

Thank you Mike, you're very welcome.


----------

